# low cost, lower light LED lighting for 125g?



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Any suggestions for a lower cost, lower light LED options for a 125g South American biotype tank?

I'd like to try and recreate the flooded forest look with maybe a few smaller spotlights. I've already got the driftwood happening. All I'm seeing are real spendy marine units.

Any nudge in the right direction would be appreciated!

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

While waiting for a response, try searching these forums as well. I know I've seen some threads describing LED lighting in the not-too-distant past.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Beamworks and Finnex have several different models. I have both and find the Finnex to be of better build quality.

You can purchase smaller units that cover only portions of the tank. My 48" Finnex planted aquarium model is more than adequate for my 6" tank. I also have .5 watt Beamworks units that by themselves provide very low light.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Based on an idea from another post here - I tried some of the LED strips sold on amazon with a tape background. A DIY approach for sure, but overall I'm happy with the look.


----------



## jtwist01 (May 30, 2013)

Nodima,

Are you referencing these lights:

http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT%C2%AE- ... rip+lights

I was thinking about these as well as i'm building a canopy currently, I just wasn't sure if I built the canopy up 10 inches if there would be enough light penetration, I don't have any live plants though..

Thanks,

J.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Those look cool - I used these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GL ... UTF8&psc=1

The most trouble was getting the connectors to work after cutting strips. It takes some finesse. I used two of those over a 180 and it is decent light - not super bright, but not dim either.

The lights are at least 10" above the tank in my case.


----------



## jtwist01 (May 30, 2013)

Is it possible to leave the entire set connected (no cutting) by just bending the lights underneath the canopy? I really don't want to solder or add those connector things, it's underneath the canopy so it's not like anyone will see it... I've also seen these led lights where a guy had 3 squares underneath his canopy and they were all individually connected to their own controller, I think he said he got them on ebay but I can't remember...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are wanting spotlights I'd say rigging something up off ebay would be your best bet. I've used low wattage outdoor LED spotlights from Ebay before with good results. If you are wanting an actual fixture I'd suggest Current USA as you could dim them to your liking. They also have retrofit kits that are cheaper so you may want to look into those as well.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

jtwist01 said:


> Is it possible to leave the entire set connected (no cutting) by just bending the lights underneath the canopy? I really don't want to solder or add those connector things, it's underneath the canopy so it's not like anyone will see it... I've also seen these led lights where a guy had 3 squares underneath his canopy and they were all individually connected to their own controller, I think he said he got them on ebay but I can't remember...


yes it would be possible, but doing so might put some pressure on the tape depending on how tight the loop is.


----------



## Tangcollector (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had great luck with Beam works off of Ebay. I have a 36" hi lumen light on a 72" long 30" deep 220 gallon acrylic tank and it does great. I had to cut down the time because I was getting too much algae. The ends aren't quite as bright as the middle but I am fine with it. They are inexpensive and I actually bent the ends to raise the light off of the tank. Good Luck. They also have a night time setting.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks all!

This discussion has been "illuminating" for me!

Right now, I'm using 48" T-8's on my 6' tanks. Not (intentionally) growing anything. I have a mess of Manzinita coming in, so that should help diffuse the light a bit. I guess I'll go with a Finnex or Beamworks unit for each of the big tanks. I may try some of the LED spools for some lighting underneath.

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

FYI

I've had problems with my 2 Beamworks units. The power supplies on each units failed shortly after a year and I had to purchase new ones. This weekend, the LEDs on one unit started flashing when they were turned on in the morning. I suspect that the power supply malfunctioned again. I ordered another Finnex unit from Amazon today because the quality seems to be much higher.


----------



## jtwist01 (May 30, 2013)

Nodima,

Ok I went with the TaoTronics led strip lights on Amazon, and I must say that for $26 bucks, they can't be beat. May not have all the fancy functions like the other types do, but this will do for me! I had to use silicone underneath the canopy to keep the lights tacked to the wood, but these lights display many different colors and even have a sun up sun down setting on the remote.


tank by jtwist011, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks, all!

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with a Current USA unit. My excellent LFS is right next to my office (dangerous...), and I stopped in to see if they can get the Current brand stuff. I like to give as much business to them as I can. Turns out one of their distributors is having a special on them for the next month, so win-win. I'll get one of the more basic units. See how it works.

-Ryan


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm very happy with the Current sattelite plus. I don't tweak the settings too much, but I do switch between the pre-set settings fairly often. It would have been nice if it could automatically swtich to the night mode, but I have a separate light strip on a separate timer that works for that.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I posted in the existing Current Sat+ thread. I went the 48" unit.... and it's wonderful. One of my LFS's distributors is having a sale on them, so mine came in fairly cheap.... and I go the warm fuzzy of supporting my wonderful LFS.

-Ryan


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

For all you DIY people out there I bought a reel of water proof LEDS and made my own. I have them on 5 different tanks and the white light looks great. You can get different colors if you want. 5 meter reel is under $8.00 and a little solder and a 12 volt wall wart and you are in business. Silicone all solder joints and seal it all up. Glass tops are the easiest. You can put them on top and silicone them and I put foil tape over that to keep light down in the tank and not the room. An on off switch in line and I am going to play with a variable rheostat and see if I can dim them. They are not overly bright so not really needed. Poor mans lights. I have plenty left over even after 5 tanks. 10, 30 gal, 30 gal hexagon, , 55 gal, and a 46 gal BF. So far I haven't had any problems, time will tell.


----------

